# Telefono inalambrico que pueda colgar sin aceptar la llamada



## bollito (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola a todas/os.
Se trata de lo siguiente: ¿Quecaracteristicas debe tener un telefono inalambrico para que cuando alguien te llama, y no deseas coger la llamada, y tampoco deseas estar escuchando el ringring durante minutos,  porderla rechazar, como en el movil. Es decir pulsando un boton (el de colgar?)  que deje de sonar sin haber cogido la llamada.
¿Que telefonos hay con esas caracteristicas, como un movil? y ¿como se denomina esa tecnica para poder buscarlo en internet?
Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas
Saludos
bollito


----------



## bactering (Nov 1, 2007)

coloca un interruptor al cable del zumbador.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

Sino creo que se podría intercalar un pulsador en el cable de linea, con eso se quedaría como que se atendió y se corto sin hacerlo realmente.
Un truco que pocos conocen es apretar el boton que uno usa para contestar dos veces seguidas, con esto le atiendes y le cuelgas casi de inmediato.
La mayoria de los telefonos inalambricos tienen tambien una posición en silencio, eso si debes reestablecerla luego.
Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 2, 2007)

Lo que se pretente es que el otro no se entere de que estamos al otro lado no?

Si descuelgas y cuelgas. algo pasa entonces.


----------



## bollito (Nov 2, 2007)

No, no es lo que quiero.
En realidad lo que deseo es poder colgar el telefono sin dejarlo sonar inutilmente y llamrlo yo mas tarde
Gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 2, 2007)

O sea que quieres que te guarde el numero de telefono?


----------



## bollito (Nov 3, 2007)

En el primer mensaje creo que esta claro lo que deseo. Poder colgar la llamada entrante sin atenderla. De la misma manera que en el Movil cuando no quieres coger una llamada pulsas el boton de colgar y la persona que esta llamando recibe el sonido de ocupado. pues esa misma funcion pero en el telefono fijo de casa.
Ayer me dijeron que esa opcion estaba disponible solo en la opcion Digital. Sin embargo en el 1004 me dijeron que si lo habia, que el Famitel 250 lo tenia. Pero queria saber si habia algun telefono mas disponibles en el mercado, y como se llama esa opcion.
saludos


----------



## bactering (Nov 4, 2007)

Entonces toda la razon para el Sr electroaficionado.


----------

